# What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price???



## smokingirl2 (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price??? My local stores only carry the Brinkmann and not the WSM (sigh, that's one downside to living in SoCal, limited BBQ/Smoker supplies). They look so similar in design but the Brinkman is about $40 and the Weber $400!


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Quality, Efficiency, Ease of Use, Ability to better control Temps, and Durability.  Can you cook good food on both....YES.  Will it be harder to learn on the Brinkman...YES.  Are there MODS that make the Brinkman better...YES.  IMHO they are both serviceable You will buy 3 or more brinkmans over the life of your Weber but they both get the job done.  There is a lot less work with the Weber as it is easier to use the minion method with.  If it was me I would pay more once and cry for a bit then enjoy the ride.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2012)

Owning 2 WSM 18.5" I can concur with ECT01.  I've cooked on both devices and they'll both get the job done but the Brinkman needs a bit more love to get it going the way you want.

Both of my WSMs out of the box cooked just like they were supposed to and continue to do so.

If price is a concern you need to look online.  You can get an 18.5" for less than 300 and the 22.5" for less than 400 most of the time including shipping.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 4, 2012)

SmokinGirl2 said:


> What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price???


Answer: About 500 times the functionality.

I'll admit to never having cooked on a real WSM, however I have vast experience with ECB's. All of which produced half vast results. I will say the Brinkmanns are inexpensive, do apply heat and smoke to food and will yield some pretty good eats. Sometimes. That being said, they (the round ones) are not adjustable, are inefficient, are unpredictable and are ultimately confoundedly frustrating little beasts. The square ones are ostensibly adjustable, however considering the thin metal and haphazard construction, the adjustment vents are more of a liability than an asset. There will be doubtless many replies extolling the virtue of the ECB, most of which will include a laundry list of "mods" which will double or triple the original cost of the cooker and serve mainly to make it more difficult to do what is really needed, which is to throw it in the trash and start over with a more functional cooker.

If you can't stomach the price for a WSM (which I couldn't) you can always spend $15-$20 more than the purchase price of the round  ECB and make yourself a mini WSM. For under $60 you'll have a cooker that will, though limited in capacity, offer most of the functionality of the WSM. It can be made by most anyone with minimal skills and tools in under 2 hours and the materials are available most anywhere. Make sure however, if you go this route, that you get the Weber Smokey Joe *GOLD*, not the silver. There is a difference.

If you're more handy or ambitious, there is the option of the Ugly Drum Smoker, or UDS. This will get you into the $100-$150 price range but will offer HUGE capacity and some say better performance than the WSM. Just do a search for either UDS or Mini WSM for step-by-step instructions on how to make one.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW, for someone who's never used a WSM, you're sure the expert.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 4, 2012)

NWDave said:


> WOW, for someone who's never used a WSM, you're sure the expert.


Wow, for someone who's supposed to be an impartial moderator you sure don't sound like one. I was under the impression that being chosen as a moderator was a from of recognition for being above such comments and being an asset to the discourse in the forum. Perhaps I'm wrong.

As for my post, where exactly did I claim to be an expert on the WSM? I shared my experiences over the past couple years with 2 types of Brinkmann smokers. I did comment that the mini wsm, with which I've had a good bit of experience as well, offered most of the functionality of it's full sized namesake. Perhaps it was with this comment you took issue. I apologize for having made such an uninformed comparison. Perhaps I should have said:

"For under $60 you'll have a cooker that will, though limited in capacity, offer most of the functionality *(from the research that I've done on the subject here and elsewhere on various forums and blogs)* of the WSM. *I make this statement **carelessly and in a Cavalier manner, considering my total lack of firsthand knowledge of the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker."*

There, I hope that makes up for my mistake. I in no way meant to pass myself off as an "expert" on anything. I simply was attempting to assist a new forum member in the selection of a cooker. I was also attempting to steer her away from a cooker that *in my grossly uninformed opinion* is inferior to the one she referenced in her original post. In addition, also in reference to a remark in her original post regarding price, I attempted to offer her alternatives that were closer to the price of, and *again, in my grossly uninformed opinion, *much better performing than the Brinkmann Smoke-N-Grill she reverenced in her original post.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2012)

The WSM is an American made long lasting tool.


----------



## rhinton82 (Jun 5, 2012)

U get what u pay for. I've got both 18.5 and 22.5 Wsm and love them. Don't waste ur money on el cheapo's. If Wsm is too much look into building a UDS


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 5, 2012)

Check out the builds on UDS if you don't want to spend that much for a WSM.
you can build a real nice one for under $100. The temp is super easy to control.
i can get 20+ hours out of it without having to add charcoal.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great advice! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 5, 2012)

Also keep in mind that the WSM is backed by Webers really good customer service. There are a few folks on this site (not many) who had an issue with a WSM and Weber was very responsive and fixed the problem without a fuss.

As the other pointed out - efficiency and ease of use is the hallmark of the WSM, and the reason so many of us have and love them. Also keep in mind how many old Weber kettle grills you see out there still working after 20 or 30 years, the same applies to the WSM.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 5, 2012)

_*What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price???*_

Oh, probably 20 times the performance, over 2 times the capacity, and 100 times less headaches. You can't do a full packer brisket on the 15.5" Brinkmann grates...the 22.5" WSM should handle all but the largest briskets (largest being 17-18lb+) with ease. Single pork butt per grate in the Brinkmann (unless laid on edge, then 2, with some crowding), with 2-3 on the 22.5" WSM.

I have a Smoke n Grill, which I never used in it's stock configuration. I bought it for the barrel and grates, to add as a stacker for up to 4 grates of cooking with my charcoal Gourmet, which is heavily modified, btw...never used it stock, either. Fire control with these smaller, lighter built smokers can get pretty dicey, even with mods, as they do not have air-tight joints of the barrel and charcoal pan, or mechanical/manual means to control the intake air flow. In fact, the Smoke n Grill actually just uses an over-sized water pan for charcoal, and rests loosely on the legs of an open-bottom design...poor design concept, and very poor performance, that I can be sure of.

The Gourmet comes with a better design, with a charcoal pan having slotted holes for combustion air to get to the coal-bed, which does help to some degree, and a single hole for intake air on the bottom pan/base. It's better, but still not something you would want to attempt long smokes in without making additional mods, such as I did with mine. No fire control (combustion air intake control) and lack of provisions for ash fall-out are the biggest problems with either model.

I've drooled over the thought of having a WSM in my arsenal for a few years, for good reason. They're built to last a life-time, are made in USA, with their only likely rival being a home-made UDS, when considering fire control, longevity of cooking without tending the fire, and fuel efficiency.

As mentioned, you get what you pay for. WSM = more dollars, Gourmet = cheap, SnG = cheaper. If performance right out of the box is what you want, do spare the coin. If you choose the Smoke n Grill, be ready to do lots of mods in order to make somewhat decent smoker out of it.

Eric


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 5, 2012)

What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price?  I do not own a Brinkman.  I do own a 22 WSM.  What do I like most?  No babysitting. 

I would search this and other sites to develop better market research.  Be advised that there are some strong opinons on the internet.  I am definitely scewed towards the WSM and concur with ECTO1 and indyadmin1974.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, now I understand. Quality versus cheap. Got it! Thanks everyone!


----------



## lght (Jun 6, 2012)

SmokinGirl2 said:


> My local stores only carry the Brinkmann and not the WSM (sigh, that's one downside to living in SoCal, limited BBQ/Smoker supplies). They look so similar in design but the Brinkman is about $40 and the Weber $400!


There are some advantages of living in So. Cal like being able to get a 18" WSM for around $45 out the door.  Unfortunately as soon as word got out they flew off the shelves 2-3 at a time.  Luckily I picked up a few before they sold out.  I started with a brinkman and like everyone said it works it's just a PITA to use.

I used to own a $1600 Kingfisher smoker and used that until I got my WSM.  After adding a stoker (since I made close to $400 selling the 2 spare WSM's I got) I sold my kingfisher and never looked back.

It's not really about quality it's about being able to cook the best possible meat with the least amount of effort.  My WSM with a stoker allows me to spend almost no time cooking to perfection.   All I do is heat my coals and add them to the WSM when they are done.  Then put on my meat select the preset on my laptop and hit go.  When the meat hits certain temps it sends me an e-mail.  When the meat it done it also sends me an e-mail.  A few weeks ago I hosted a bbq and setup my smoker on the patio and then took went to beach for about 8 hours.  One the way back I stopped by the store to pickup sides and beer.  While in the checkout line I got an e-mail saying the meat was done.  I had about 15 minutes to get the meat off the grill since the BBQ started at 6:00pm I got home around 5:45 pulled the meat let it rest for about 30 min and served it at 6:15pm.  A lot of buddies I was hanging out with at the beach couldn't believe I how good the food was and that all I had to do was "set it and forget it". 

In fact 1 buddy was so amazed the next day he went out and ordered a WSM and a stoker and now he 14 year old want to be the next best pit master! 

Being able to smoke your meat of choice to perfection while at the beach and not having to worry about anything is well worth the cost in my book! 

FYI if your close to the OC fairgrounds this weekend stop by as there is a KCBS comp and BBQ festival all weekend..


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 6, 2012)

LGHT said:


> There are some advantages of living in So. Cal like being able to get a 18" WSM for around $45 out the door.  Unfortunately as soon as word got out they flew off the shelves 2-3 at a time.  Luckily I picked up a few before they sold out.  I started with a brinkman and like everyone said it works it's just a PITA to use.
> 
> I used to own a $1600 Kingfisher smoker and used that until I got my WSM.  After adding a stoker (since I made close to $400 selling the 2 spare WSM's I got) I sold my kingfisher and never looked back.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice LGHT! Firstly, what's a "stoker" and where the heck did you find an 18" WSM for $45??? I've been to Barbecues Galore, Lowes and Home Depot and can't even find one to look at! And I'm going to do my best to stop by the fairgrounds this weekend. Kids have track meets and birthday parties, it's a bit crazy right now. Thanks for reminding me though! I did see the sign on the 55 but forgot about it:) Also, what thermometer do you use with your WSM? I wanted to get the mac EC-732 but it doesn't fit through the eyelets sold by BBQ Guru...


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 6, 2012)

A "stoker" is an auto temp controller.  I have a pitmaster, but there are others such as guru, stoker, auber, etc.








"Also, what thermometer do you use with your WSM? I wanted to get the mac EC-732 but it doesn't fit through the eyelets sold by BBQ Guru..."  I don't use eyelets, I just cut a small slit in the mid section to drop the wire into..  That way, I can get the lid off, grill off and onto a table, and lid back on in seconds so I don't over stoke the fire.  I use am ET-73.


----------



## lght (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually got my WSM from Home Depot.  Apparently they are no longer selling them in stores so I guess they decided to mark them down to clear out whatever remaining stock they had left.  Once I found out I drove over to my local store and cleaned them out.  In all honesty I probably would have never bothered and just kept using my existing smoker, but now that I have one and realize how good they are I can honestly say I would gladly pay the $300. 

As far as the thermometer the stoker comes with a meat and pit "probe" that takes temps and send them back to the stoker so the fan can come on or go off as needed and maintain the set temp.

Since I already have a maverick I do use that from time to time to just check temps, but not that much anymore.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is a stoker the type of thing that I don't have to have but might want to consider as I get more involved in the whole meat smokin process??? It's not a must have, is it? Also, have any of you ever tried an electric smoker. While I'm leaning toward the WSM, I was also looking at the MES40. Thoughts? I know I'm asking charcoal lovers about electric, but I'm open to all opinions at this point before I plunk down $400 for a smoker.


----------



## lght (Jun 7, 2012)

SmokinGirl2 said:


> Is a stoker the type of thing that I don't have to have but might want to consider as I get more involved in the whole meat smokin process??? It's not a must have, is it? Also, have any of you ever tried an electric smoker. While I'm leaning toward the WSM, I was also looking at the MES40. Thoughts? I know I'm asking charcoal lovers about electric, but I'm open to all opinions at this point before I plunk down $400 for a smoker.


You may want to read up on the stoker if your not sure.  It's basically a controller with a fan that turns on and off based on certain temps the prob sends to the controller. 

The key is you can monitor your exact temps via a pc connected to the controller using software. 

Is it mandatory absolutely not, but in my opinion the most important aspect of cooking good Q is having a constant temp.  If your cooking pork butt you may need to cook it for 6-10 hours and to maintain a constant temp the entire time is a lot easier if you have a stoker.  Like I said in my previous post it gives you the ability to maintain temps for a long period of time even if your at the beach.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price??? My local stores only carry the Brinkmann and not the WSM (sigh, that's one downside to living in SoCal, limited BBQ/Smoker supplies). They look so similar in design but the Brinkman is about $40 and the Weber $400!


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Quality, Efficiency, Ease of Use, Ability to better control Temps, and Durability.  Can you cook good food on both....YES.  Will it be harder to learn on the Brinkman...YES.  Are there MODS that make the Brinkman better...YES.  IMHO they are both serviceable You will buy 3 or more brinkmans over the life of your Weber but they both get the job done.  There is a lot less work with the Weber as it is easier to use the minion method with.  If it was me I would pay more once and cry for a bit then enjoy the ride.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2012)

Owning 2 WSM 18.5" I can concur with ECT01.  I've cooked on both devices and they'll both get the job done but the Brinkman needs a bit more love to get it going the way you want.

Both of my WSMs out of the box cooked just like they were supposed to and continue to do so.

If price is a concern you need to look online.  You can get an 18.5" for less than 300 and the 22.5" for less than 400 most of the time including shipping.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 4, 2012)

SmokinGirl2 said:


> What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price???


Answer: About 500 times the functionality.

I'll admit to never having cooked on a real WSM, however I have vast experience with ECB's. All of which produced half vast results. I will say the Brinkmanns are inexpensive, do apply heat and smoke to food and will yield some pretty good eats. Sometimes. That being said, they (the round ones) are not adjustable, are inefficient, are unpredictable and are ultimately confoundedly frustrating little beasts. The square ones are ostensibly adjustable, however considering the thin metal and haphazard construction, the adjustment vents are more of a liability than an asset. There will be doubtless many replies extolling the virtue of the ECB, most of which will include a laundry list of "mods" which will double or triple the original cost of the cooker and serve mainly to make it more difficult to do what is really needed, which is to throw it in the trash and start over with a more functional cooker.

If you can't stomach the price for a WSM (which I couldn't) you can always spend $15-$20 more than the purchase price of the round  ECB and make yourself a mini WSM. For under $60 you'll have a cooker that will, though limited in capacity, offer most of the functionality of the WSM. It can be made by most anyone with minimal skills and tools in under 2 hours and the materials are available most anywhere. Make sure however, if you go this route, that you get the Weber Smokey Joe *GOLD*, not the silver. There is a difference.

If you're more handy or ambitious, there is the option of the Ugly Drum Smoker, or UDS. This will get you into the $100-$150 price range but will offer HUGE capacity and some say better performance than the WSM. Just do a search for either UDS or Mini WSM for step-by-step instructions on how to make one.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW, for someone who's never used a WSM, you're sure the expert.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 4, 2012)

NWDave said:


> WOW, for someone who's never used a WSM, you're sure the expert.


Wow, for someone who's supposed to be an impartial moderator you sure don't sound like one. I was under the impression that being chosen as a moderator was a from of recognition for being above such comments and being an asset to the discourse in the forum. Perhaps I'm wrong.

As for my post, where exactly did I claim to be an expert on the WSM? I shared my experiences over the past couple years with 2 types of Brinkmann smokers. I did comment that the mini wsm, with which I've had a good bit of experience as well, offered most of the functionality of it's full sized namesake. Perhaps it was with this comment you took issue. I apologize for having made such an uninformed comparison. Perhaps I should have said:

"For under $60 you'll have a cooker that will, though limited in capacity, offer most of the functionality *(from the research that I've done on the subject here and elsewhere on various forums and blogs)* of the WSM. *I make this statement **carelessly and in a Cavalier manner, considering my total lack of firsthand knowledge of the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker."*

There, I hope that makes up for my mistake. I in no way meant to pass myself off as an "expert" on anything. I simply was attempting to assist a new forum member in the selection of a cooker. I was also attempting to steer her away from a cooker that *in my grossly uninformed opinion* is inferior to the one she referenced in her original post. In addition, also in reference to a remark in her original post regarding price, I attempted to offer her alternatives that were closer to the price of, and *again, in my grossly uninformed opinion, *much better performing than the Brinkmann Smoke-N-Grill she reverenced in her original post.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2012)

The WSM is an American made long lasting tool.


----------



## rhinton82 (Jun 5, 2012)

U get what u pay for. I've got both 18.5 and 22.5 Wsm and love them. Don't waste ur money on el cheapo's. If Wsm is too much look into building a UDS


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 5, 2012)

Check out the builds on UDS if you don't want to spend that much for a WSM.
you can build a real nice one for under $100. The temp is super easy to control.
i can get 20+ hours out of it without having to add charcoal.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great advice! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 5, 2012)

Also keep in mind that the WSM is backed by Webers really good customer service. There are a few folks on this site (not many) who had an issue with a WSM and Weber was very responsive and fixed the problem without a fuss.

As the other pointed out - efficiency and ease of use is the hallmark of the WSM, and the reason so many of us have and love them. Also keep in mind how many old Weber kettle grills you see out there still working after 20 or 30 years, the same applies to the WSM.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 5, 2012)

_*What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price???*_

Oh, probably 20 times the performance, over 2 times the capacity, and 100 times less headaches. You can't do a full packer brisket on the 15.5" Brinkmann grates...the 22.5" WSM should handle all but the largest briskets (largest being 17-18lb+) with ease. Single pork butt per grate in the Brinkmann (unless laid on edge, then 2, with some crowding), with 2-3 on the 22.5" WSM.

I have a Smoke n Grill, which I never used in it's stock configuration. I bought it for the barrel and grates, to add as a stacker for up to 4 grates of cooking with my charcoal Gourmet, which is heavily modified, btw...never used it stock, either. Fire control with these smaller, lighter built smokers can get pretty dicey, even with mods, as they do not have air-tight joints of the barrel and charcoal pan, or mechanical/manual means to control the intake air flow. In fact, the Smoke n Grill actually just uses an over-sized water pan for charcoal, and rests loosely on the legs of an open-bottom design...poor design concept, and very poor performance, that I can be sure of.

The Gourmet comes with a better design, with a charcoal pan having slotted holes for combustion air to get to the coal-bed, which does help to some degree, and a single hole for intake air on the bottom pan/base. It's better, but still not something you would want to attempt long smokes in without making additional mods, such as I did with mine. No fire control (combustion air intake control) and lack of provisions for ash fall-out are the biggest problems with either model.

I've drooled over the thought of having a WSM in my arsenal for a few years, for good reason. They're built to last a life-time, are made in USA, with their only likely rival being a home-made UDS, when considering fire control, longevity of cooking without tending the fire, and fuel efficiency.

As mentioned, you get what you pay for. WSM = more dollars, Gourmet = cheap, SnG = cheaper. If performance right out of the box is what you want, do spare the coin. If you choose the Smoke n Grill, be ready to do lots of mods in order to make somewhat decent smoker out of it.

Eric


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 5, 2012)

What's the difference between a WSM and a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Grill except ten times the price?  I do not own a Brinkman.  I do own a 22 WSM.  What do I like most?  No babysitting. 

I would search this and other sites to develop better market research.  Be advised that there are some strong opinons on the internet.  I am definitely scewed towards the WSM and concur with ECTO1 and indyadmin1974.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, now I understand. Quality versus cheap. Got it! Thanks everyone!


----------



## lght (Jun 6, 2012)

SmokinGirl2 said:


> My local stores only carry the Brinkmann and not the WSM (sigh, that's one downside to living in SoCal, limited BBQ/Smoker supplies). They look so similar in design but the Brinkman is about $40 and the Weber $400!


There are some advantages of living in So. Cal like being able to get a 18" WSM for around $45 out the door.  Unfortunately as soon as word got out they flew off the shelves 2-3 at a time.  Luckily I picked up a few before they sold out.  I started with a brinkman and like everyone said it works it's just a PITA to use.

I used to own a $1600 Kingfisher smoker and used that until I got my WSM.  After adding a stoker (since I made close to $400 selling the 2 spare WSM's I got) I sold my kingfisher and never looked back.

It's not really about quality it's about being able to cook the best possible meat with the least amount of effort.  My WSM with a stoker allows me to spend almost no time cooking to perfection.   All I do is heat my coals and add them to the WSM when they are done.  Then put on my meat select the preset on my laptop and hit go.  When the meat hits certain temps it sends me an e-mail.  When the meat it done it also sends me an e-mail.  A few weeks ago I hosted a bbq and setup my smoker on the patio and then took went to beach for about 8 hours.  One the way back I stopped by the store to pickup sides and beer.  While in the checkout line I got an e-mail saying the meat was done.  I had about 15 minutes to get the meat off the grill since the BBQ started at 6:00pm I got home around 5:45 pulled the meat let it rest for about 30 min and served it at 6:15pm.  A lot of buddies I was hanging out with at the beach couldn't believe I how good the food was and that all I had to do was "set it and forget it". 

In fact 1 buddy was so amazed the next day he went out and ordered a WSM and a stoker and now he 14 year old want to be the next best pit master! 

Being able to smoke your meat of choice to perfection while at the beach and not having to worry about anything is well worth the cost in my book! 

FYI if your close to the OC fairgrounds this weekend stop by as there is a KCBS comp and BBQ festival all weekend..


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 6, 2012)

LGHT said:


> There are some advantages of living in So. Cal like being able to get a 18" WSM for around $45 out the door.  Unfortunately as soon as word got out they flew off the shelves 2-3 at a time.  Luckily I picked up a few before they sold out.  I started with a brinkman and like everyone said it works it's just a PITA to use.
> 
> I used to own a $1600 Kingfisher smoker and used that until I got my WSM.  After adding a stoker (since I made close to $400 selling the 2 spare WSM's I got) I sold my kingfisher and never looked back.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice LGHT! Firstly, what's a "stoker" and where the heck did you find an 18" WSM for $45??? I've been to Barbecues Galore, Lowes and Home Depot and can't even find one to look at! And I'm going to do my best to stop by the fairgrounds this weekend. Kids have track meets and birthday parties, it's a bit crazy right now. Thanks for reminding me though! I did see the sign on the 55 but forgot about it:) Also, what thermometer do you use with your WSM? I wanted to get the mac EC-732 but it doesn't fit through the eyelets sold by BBQ Guru...


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 6, 2012)

A "stoker" is an auto temp controller.  I have a pitmaster, but there are others such as guru, stoker, auber, etc.








"Also, what thermometer do you use with your WSM? I wanted to get the mac EC-732 but it doesn't fit through the eyelets sold by BBQ Guru..."  I don't use eyelets, I just cut a small slit in the mid section to drop the wire into..  That way, I can get the lid off, grill off and onto a table, and lid back on in seconds so I don't over stoke the fire.  I use am ET-73.


----------



## lght (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually got my WSM from Home Depot.  Apparently they are no longer selling them in stores so I guess they decided to mark them down to clear out whatever remaining stock they had left.  Once I found out I drove over to my local store and cleaned them out.  In all honesty I probably would have never bothered and just kept using my existing smoker, but now that I have one and realize how good they are I can honestly say I would gladly pay the $300. 

As far as the thermometer the stoker comes with a meat and pit "probe" that takes temps and send them back to the stoker so the fan can come on or go off as needed and maintain the set temp.

Since I already have a maverick I do use that from time to time to just check temps, but not that much anymore.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is a stoker the type of thing that I don't have to have but might want to consider as I get more involved in the whole meat smokin process??? It's not a must have, is it? Also, have any of you ever tried an electric smoker. While I'm leaning toward the WSM, I was also looking at the MES40. Thoughts? I know I'm asking charcoal lovers about electric, but I'm open to all opinions at this point before I plunk down $400 for a smoker.


----------



## lght (Jun 7, 2012)

SmokinGirl2 said:


> Is a stoker the type of thing that I don't have to have but might want to consider as I get more involved in the whole meat smokin process??? It's not a must have, is it? Also, have any of you ever tried an electric smoker. While I'm leaning toward the WSM, I was also looking at the MES40. Thoughts? I know I'm asking charcoal lovers about electric, but I'm open to all opinions at this point before I plunk down $400 for a smoker.


You may want to read up on the stoker if your not sure.  It's basically a controller with a fan that turns on and off based on certain temps the prob sends to the controller. 

The key is you can monitor your exact temps via a pc connected to the controller using software. 

Is it mandatory absolutely not, but in my opinion the most important aspect of cooking good Q is having a constant temp.  If your cooking pork butt you may need to cook it for 6-10 hours and to maintain a constant temp the entire time is a lot easier if you have a stoker.  Like I said in my previous post it gives you the ability to maintain temps for a long period of time even if your at the beach.


----------

